# Canon MP160 problems



## nisei23 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've had problems with this printer before, last time the solution was to buy brand new ink cartridges instead of refills, it seems it will only take so many refills before it stops functioning.

I thought I had the same problem again so I bought brand new cartridges, it still didn't print, I bought a new USB cable still nothing I've tried all the troubleshooting suggestions and my attemps to fix it seem to have made the problem worse, now whenever I try and print something the "Save As" window appears and tries to save the document as an MDI.

I'm at a complete loss, any ideas?


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

Make sure the Canon MP160 is set as the "default Printer" in your printer properties, also check to see that the port is set to USB in the Port settings in your Printer Properties. 

When you click "print" a window should come up, it should list the printer that the document will be printing to, make sure it is your Canon MP160 listed, and also make sure the "print to file" box is unchecked, this is in the same window.


----------



## nisei23 (Apr 19, 2008)

I did that and I'm not getting the MDI option any more but it's still not printing. When I turn the printer on I get message say "USB Device Not Recognized"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello nisei23,

Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall the Canon Driver?

If you don't have the Driver disc you can download it from the Canon website.


----------



## leonate26 (Apr 25, 2009)

With usb device recognized you first would want to disconnect the printer and then shut down the computer. After doing so, disconnect the power cord to the computer. This sort of reboots the motherboard. Keep the power cord disconnected from the computer for about a minute. Then plug the cord back in, reboot the computer and reconnect the printer once you are on the desktop. This should fix the problem. I have gotten this to work hundreds of times when i used to work in printer support


----------

